# Sony Ericsson Satio(idou) £240 GBP



## buyphone (Aug 18, 2009)

Company Name: MOBIFONE LIMITED 
Company No: 06685759 
Registered Office:	
THE MILLHOUSE STATION ROAD
CASTLE DONINGTON
LEICESTERSHIRE DE74 2NJ
UNITED KIGDOM
Email: [email protected]

We are leading electronics store in United Kingdom. we deal on the sales of various kinds of Mobile Phone. Also we are registered company with a substantial capital base to operate online worldwide, we deal mainly on brand new products direct from the manufacturers.

APPLE IPHONES
Apple iphone 3GS 32GB £250 GBP
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB £200 GBP
Apple iPhone 8GB £150 GPB

Samsung SGH-i900 Omnia 16GB £180 GBP
Samsung P520 Giorgio Armani Ulocked £130 GBP
Samsung Ultra Smart F700 (unlocked) £110 GBP
Samsung i8000 Omina II £200 GBP
Samsung Galaxy I7500 Android £160 GBP 
Samsung i8910 Omnia HD 16GB £230 GBP
Samsung INNOV8 i8510 8GB (Unlocked) £14O GBP


MOBILE PHONES
Nokia N97 32GB £250 GBP
Nokia N96 16GB £200 GBP
Nokia E90 Communicator £190GBP
Nokia E63 (Unlocked) £110 GBP
Nokia E71x Smartphone £120GBP
Nokia N95 8GB GSM Unlocked £130 GBP
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic Touchscreen £140 GBP

Sony Ericsson Satio(idou) £240 GBP
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1a 3G £ 130GBP
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X £ 110 GBP
Sony Ericsson C902 3G £ 90 GBP

Blackberry 9000 Bold £ 220 GBP
Blackberry Tour 9630 £190 GBP
Blackberry Javelin Curve 8900 £130 GBP
Blackberry 8700g £120 GBP
Blackberry Storm £ 190 GBP
Blackberry 8100 Pearl Cingular £100 GBP

Palm Treo 750v (open box) £140 GBP
Palm Treo 750 Cingular £120 GBP
Palm Treo 680 (Graphite) £90 GBP

HTC PHONES
HTC TyTn Cingular 8525 £150 GBP
HTC Touch HD Blackstone 3G £ 250 GBP
HTC 9100 MDA £ 170 GBP
HTC Kaiser £ 160 GBP
HTC G1 Android £ 170 GBP
HTC Hero GSM £ 200 GBP
HTC Touch Pro 2 Rhodium (QWERTY) £ 180 GBP
HTC MAX 4G WiMax World GSM £ 270 GBP
HTC Touch Diamond 2 £190 GBP
HTC Advantage X7510 (16GB, QWERTY) £ 350 GBP
HTC Shift X9501 £ 370 GBP

LG KE800 Special Edition £ 130GBP
LG KE970 Shine 3G £ 140GBP
LG KE770 Shine £ 120GBP
LG KE850 Prada £ 140GBP

Interested buyer should free feel to contact us for more detail via email Email: [email protected]


----------

